# have you guys ever seen something like this pics



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ok i fed my rbp and i came back to see one of them not being able to close his mouth anyone have this problem with thier piranha? hes still a baby but im getting worried







heres pics


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

How long has it been like that?


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

that's weird. Do you think he could've popped his jaw out of line or something?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Did he eat too much? or something he shouldn't (looks weird)


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

looks like you fed him a LOT. lol he's got a santa belly! hmm weird on the jaw, never in my life seen that happen to any fish! hmm


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

thats a little scarry..............


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

hes my biggest baby red







its been like that for about 3 hours or more now what the hells is wrong with my p


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

he stuffed himself too much, at least thats what happens with oscars...

hell be fine.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ok when should he close his mouth?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

could he be choking???


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

i dunno it looks like he is man because flaring his gills more often than the rest plz some one help


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Same thing happened to my oscar when I had him. He ate too much and it took a while for him to down it. He sat on the bottom and I thought he was going to die but an hour or two later he was fine. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I agree. I think he just ate too much. Mine get like that evey once in a while when they bite off more than they can swallow. They usually puke it up and rechew it. I've had it before where it took a little while for the food to absorb. I hope thats all thats all thats wrong with your p. It looks like he REALLY stuffed himself.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Probably has a throat full of food that he refuses to give up to another fish, he is not choking and will probably swallow it completely when he digests the rest.

My best guess.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fish will likely throw this up. Occasionally, it can be life threatening in which case carefully use tweezers and remove it gently--ONLY AS A LAST RESORT.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

he has lock jaw...lol...yeah it looks like he just ate to much..should go back to normal as soon as the belly goes down..kep us update on his situation...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

be careful how much you feed your fish. You can tell that you may have offered up a little too much food.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

has his mouth closed yet??? how's he doing???

Joe


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

yea please updae us on the situation


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

got home his mouth is still open hasn't closed it yet. poor guy i think he closed it a bit but not alot


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

is he acting normal?


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

yah


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

Most likely jaw lock, i would leave it for a lil while if it doesent close u might have to pull him out and massage his jaw. GOOD LUCK man hope this doesent become fatal..


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

me too im going to wait another day because i hate seeing him like this


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

yess hes healed when i put a shrimp in he saw it and smashed his jaw on the glass and it was fixed lol


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

hopefully his jaw will slowly began to close, I wonder what the cause could be if it is lock jaw or being over fed?


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

wait i retract my previous post his mouth is still like that but he bit the shrimp wassup with this?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

can fish get lockjaw?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

okay since he ate, your fish is fine. Give it couple of days before taking drastic measures.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

glad to hear that everything is going good for your fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Too much food on this little guy :sad: ...it had happened to my Oscars and they always close their mouth once they spit/digest food :nod: ...!


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

i don't think it could be that because its been like that for almost a day already


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ok hes fine now







if this ever happeneds to anyone just pm me and ill tell you what to do


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my gf has a tetra with lock jaw. he's had it for like a month. swims around like he's from a Salvador Dahli painting :laugh:

i think im gonna feed him to him P


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> my gf has a tetra with lock jaw. he's had it for like a month. swims around like he's from a Salvador Dahli painting :laugh:
> 
> i think im gonna feed him to him P
> [snapback]946555[/snapback]​


Do it, yo, and film it and her screaming...that would rock


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > my gf has a tetra with lock jaw. he's had it for like a month. swims around like he's from a Salvador Dahli painting :laugh:
> ...


----------

